# Full glass cladded building or not full glass cladded building



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

which do you prefer?
one example of full glass cladding
2020-05-FL-229535 by ACME, on Flickr


one example of not full glass cladding
















Water Tower Place l CHICAGO l 262m l 74fl


9.0




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Both can be gorgeous for sure. Depends on the design. 
Cooltower vs World trace centre Rotterdam


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@KillerZavatar, you prefer full glass cladded buildiings, I am surprised 😁


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> @KillerZavatar, you prefer full glass cladded buildiings, I am surprised 😁


I like both, but in general i prefer modern buildings over older ones.


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Ah shoot, I literally just realised that I made a similar post. It's not about appearance though, it's about the environmental efficiency.

Full glass is infinitely superior to not full glass if we're talking aesthetics imo.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @KillerZavatar, @A Chicagoan, @Twopsy, take a look a good example of non full glassy building in chengdu, china  
















CHENGDU | Twin Rivers International | 200m | 43 fl |...


http://cd.jiwu.com/loupan/76369.html http://cd.86office.com/news/690957.htm http://www.scj12.com/ProductShow.asp?ID=473




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

